# FRACK!! Did it die?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

My Olevia LT30HVS that is.

Worked fine last night. Went to turn it on just now. Blue front panel light was on, hit power button, blue light goes out like normal, screen turns blue for a second then goes black. Can't pull up a menu or anything else, no source change from either front panel buttons or remote. Unplugged AC for a minute, plugged back in, no change.

AC is unplugged again now. Will leave it out for a while, then try again.

Not optimistic though.

No storms last night, nothing unusual, everything else in house is working fine. Unit is connected to UPS.

Have had it for a few years, not too long after they came out. Have not had any problems at all from it.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

There's an upside to this.
Started shopping yet?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Did you try bypassing the UPS and plugging directly into a wall outlet?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, did you try using other inputs in the TV and disconnecting the one it is currently using?

- Merg


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> There's an upside to this.
> Started shopping yet?


IT is amazing just how much TV you can get for your money now.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Tried 2 & 3, no change.

Anybody know if there is any kind of fuse or master system reset?

May have to go back to the old JVC 20" CRT for a while.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Should call and check on a warranty. Is this a rear projection lcd? Could be just the bulb went out if so.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> Could be just the bulb went out if so.


Not if the screen flashes blue at some point. This bears a remarkable resemblance to a recent discussion of a similar problem with a Samsung flat panel.

You might be able to diagnose a backlight issue by looking that the display from different angles to see if the pixels are flipping. I've had significant experience with HP notebook displays and backlight problems.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

SayWhat?,
Have you checked to see if you're getting any sound from the tv?
If it's picture and sound, then it may be the power supply. I believe they can be replaced somewhat economically.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Did a search for 'lt30hv repair' and found several hits for similar problems and places that sell parts. Discussions mentioned inverters, logic boards, power supplies, etc.

I haven't tried the angle view yet to see about the backlight, but I'm not getting sound, so I don't think that's it. Could be the PS or logic board, both of which seem to be available but I hate to buy something on a guess.

No TV repair shops around here at all. May try to call a distant one and ask a few questions.

One problem is that this is wall mounted almost at ceiling level with furniture under it, so it's gonna be a ***** to get down.

No ATSC tuner, so I don't know how much I want to mess with it. I'm going to do some web shopping tonight and see what I can find in a 30" unit. Can't go bigger due to wall space (corner mounted). Total exterior size can't exceed 28" wide by about 20" tall.

If I can find something at a decent price, I may try and repair this later and use in another room.

Did NOT need this right now.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw a controller board on ebay for that model for $34.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Tried the flashlight at an angle bit just for the halibut, no go. Can't detect any activity, so it looks like I'm scrod.

CARP!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> Tried the flashlight at an angle bit just for the halibut, no go. Can't detect any activity, so it looks like I'm scrod.
> 
> CARP!


Sounds fishy to me. :lol:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How would I know controller board vs. logic board vs. power supply vs. Illudium Q37 Explosive Space Disintigrator?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> How would I know controller board vs. logic board vs. power supply vs. Illudium Q37 Explosive Space Disintigrator?


Beats the carp out of me.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Replacing parts at random would be a carpshoot.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking at these three so far:

http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=LG32LH20

http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=SAMLN32B360

http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=PNTCL32X1


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Of those three, I'd go with the LG.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Looking at these three so far:
> 
> http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=LG32LH20
> 
> ...


I would be careful in ordering from Beach Camera. They've had many issues in the past, although it seems that recently they have improved somewhat. Check out the BBB and ResellerRatings.com for more info.

- Merg


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I just bought a Panasonic CL32X1. I have not even had a chance to mount it, but played with it some out of the box. So far it is pretty nice with a great picture for a 720p set.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've ordered from Beach before with no problems, but maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

jerry downing said:


> Replacing parts at random would be a carpshoot.


Yeah, I know. That's why I hate to start ordering parts without more to go on. I'm going to try and take it down in the next day or two, open it up and do a visual inspection for any signs of fried components. Right now, I have the old 20" JVC CRT hooked up to hold me over until I can work something else out.

May have a problem with dimensions though. All three sets above measure 31.x wide where the current set is 28 and just barely fits. I'll probaly have to find a different way to mount whatever I get. Space is limited by a closet door and room layout.

Anybody know about built-in ATSC tuners vs. converter box tuners? Better? Worse? More sensitive?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing visibly blown apart, which of course doesn't mean anything. Wish I had a way to test the PS; damn pins are tiny. I may try and make up some test leads. Voltages are all labelled, so it might be easy enough to find out if one section is dead. Only 5 boards, PS, LCD controller, tuner, audio and main board. Wonder if I can find a place to ship the boards for testing?


----------

